# M12 Fuel Tools



## TheSharkk (Oct 1, 2017)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> Ive had the m12 line for a few years now......just ordered the fuel hackzall today and i might be suffering from some buyers remorse, im not sure. Long story short i got the small m12 bandsaw two years ago and since its the same batteries i ended up getting the drill/impact/radio/ and now hackzall to match. I constantly get ripped on for using 12v **** but i love the lightweight and small size, but sometimes i do need larger stuff. Ive been tempted to just get a m18 combo kit with everything but i no i don't "need" it but would definitely use it and want it. Any thoughts? Anyone else here still use 12v stuff or is that just for home owners in your opinion?




Don't worry about it. It really depends on what field you are in. The M12 series is best suited for residential. If you work a lot of it it's the most versatile for its application. It can get into places the 18V can't. I have a set for helping me do the small things that my 18V can't. Example when I cut into a wall and need to get a wire down the wall but there is a block. I pull out the m12 and it fits In the wall perfectly without hacking away the drywall. However, if you do commercial I would recommend the 18V they can take the wear and tear and abuse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am the best electrician I know and I use mostly M12 tools. No one would dare question my manliness.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Haha, good response. Its funny because i actually got less **** in a industrial environment than i have in a commercial. Often times in my experience in industrial you had to cut stuff up in the air/above your head where size of tool mattered. Recently switched to commercial and it seems that less common.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The M12 tools are powerful.

The only M18 tools I use are the drill for augers, self feed bits, and large hole saws. The oscillating tool for hard plaster, and the fan.

With M12 in have the bandsaw, SDS rotary hammer, impact gun, small drill, sticklight, floodlight, and circular saw. I use them all.

The circular saw is perfect for me because I only cut 2x material and 3/4" plywood. Anything bigger and you'd want the M18 model,


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a boat load of cordless tools and use the M12 stuff constantly, just ordered more (circular saw, jig saw, 3/8" impact).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 12 volt Fuel setup for the everyday work and a full set of 18 volt for heavier work. The 18 volt hammer drill, impact and sawz all are much different.
I the 18 volt drill with an ideal wire cutter for 350s and 500s, the 12 volt isnt an option for that.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I do industrial work mostly. I have some 12 V and some 18 V Milwaukee tools. The 12 V bandsaw is the machine for small conduit. You can also cut up to two inch EMT by cutting around the circumference of the pipe. I do a lot of drill and tap work mounting things, so I use the 12 V drill to drill pilot holes and the 18 V drill to drill holes larger than 1/4 inch and hole saws, in metal. The 12 V impact is great for taping up to 1/4-20. Larger than 1/4 inch , use the 18 V.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I use my 12V bandsaw a lot. Also, the 12V 3/8" impact sees a lot of use as well. Sometimes the 12V 3/8" power ratchet will come in handy.

The 12V angle drill is pretty handy but it has a 3/8" chuck......1/2" would be better.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

My experience is the same as yours, the M12 stuff is enough for most things and lighter smaller tools means getting things done faster. But of course it's not enough for everything. 

If you're expected to have all the tools for everything that comes up, sure you're going to need some bigger gear but even then you'll use the M12 more. 

That said, I did not like the M12 hackzall, sucked rocks for cutting strut - really not much better than a hacksaw. I was so disappointed I returned it and got the M12 bandsaw, which might be my all time favorite power tool. 



AmishCountrySparky said:


> Ive had the m12 line for a few years now......just ordered the fuel hackzall today and i might be suffering from some buyers remorse, im not sure. Long story short i got the small m12 bandsaw two years ago and since its the same batteries i ended up getting the drill/impact/radio/ and now hackzall to match. I constantly get ripped on for using 12v **** but i love the lightweight and small size, but sometimes i do need larger stuff. Ive been tempted to just get a m18 combo kit with everything but i no i don't "need" it but would definitely use it and want it. Any thoughts? Anyone else here still use 12v stuff or is that just for home owners in your opinion?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The hackzall is not for cutting strut. Only a silly person would expect that.

IMO, even a 120v sawzall is not for cutting strut. Strut should be cut with a bandsaw.

Cutting strut with a sawzall is like hammering staples with lineman pliers. Sure, it will work in a pinch, but not well and it's not something you should plan to do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The hackzall is not for cutting strut. Only a silly person would expect that.
> 
> IMO, even a 120v sawzall is not for cutting strut. Strut should be cut with a bandsaw.
> 
> ...


When I bought it I thought the hackzall would be more versatile, adequate for cutting strut and conduit but also good for other things. I decided to return it because there really aren't any other things I need it for. Between the bandsaw and he oscillating tool I have no use for a little reciprocating saw. Once in a great while I do use a corded reciprocating saw. 

A regular recip saw with the right blade is OK for strut, but I think key difference is you have two hands on the saw. The great thing about the little bandsaw is you can run it with one hand and hold the material with the other. You don't have to clamp down the material. This makes it much handier than a even a full size portaband, going to the OP's point - you actually get more done with the little tools when they're up to the task.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> When I bought it I thought the hackzall would be more versatile, adequate for cutting strut and conduit but also good for other things. I decided to return it because there really aren't any other things I need it for. Between the bandsaw and he oscillating tool I have no use for a little reciprocating saw. Once in a great while I do use a corded reciprocating saw.
> 
> A regular recip saw with the right blade is OK for strut, but I think key difference is you have two hands on the saw. The great thing about the little bandsaw is you can run it with one hand and hold the material with the other. You don't have to clamp down the material. This makes it much handier than a even a full size portaband, going to the OP's point - you actually get more done with the little tools when they're up to the task.


I really have a hard time finding a good application for that 12volt sawzall. One if my guys has one and every time he pulls it out it seems to cost us money.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*[/quote]*



varmit said:


> I do industrial work mostly. I have some 12 V and some 18 V Milwaukee tools. The 12 V bandsaw is the machine for small conduit. You can also cut up to two inch EMT by cutting around the circumference of the pipe.


*
Very good to know, havent thought of that.*

I do a lot of drill and tap work mounting things, so I use the 12 V drill to drill pilot holes and the 18 V drill to drill holes larger than 1/4 inch and hole saws, in metal. The 12 V impact is great for taping up to 1/4-20. Larger than 1/4 inch , use the 18 V.
*
Do you use the Greenlee set that drills and taps with one bit, or is that too much of a toy for your use?*


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. It's funny, every place i have worked at they have told me I only need hand tools and a drill. At the end of the day, life is just easier if you have a personal set of everything you need. It gets done faster and you never have to search for it. Not to mention i use it at home and on side work. I do have a serious tool problem though. I would rather have the tool and not need it than need the tool and not have it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> When I bought it I thought the hackzall would be more versatile, adequate for cutting strut and conduit but also good for other things. I decided to return it because there really aren't any other things I need it for. Between the bandsaw and he oscillating tool I have no use for a little reciprocating saw. Once in a great while I do use a corded reciprocating saw.
> 
> A regular recip saw with the right blade is OK for strut, but I think key difference is you have two hands on the saw. The great thing about the little bandsaw is you can run it with one hand and hold the material with the other. You don't have to clamp down the material. This makes it much handier than a even a full size portaband, going to the OP's point - you actually get more done with the little tools when they're up to the task.


I don't have the M12 bandsaw YET but I have corded and a Stout 18V.

But for a few pieces of strut I use a sawzall but find starting the cut from the back (flat side) is superior to starting open face up that I see most guys do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> I do have a serious tool problem though. I would rather have the tool and not need it than need the tool and not have it.


Same here. There's worse problems I guess. Only reason I wanted some of them is because I didn't have them. I try to be sensible with power tools and keep the tool junky habit in the hand tools aisles.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> When I bought it I thought the hackzall would be more versatile, adequate for cutting strut and conduit but also good for other things. I decided to return it because there really aren't any other things I need it for. Between the bandsaw and he oscillating tool I have no use for a little reciprocating saw. Once in a great while I do use a corded reciprocating saw.
> 
> A regular recip saw with the right blade is OK for strut, but I think key difference is you have two hands on the saw. The great thing about the little bandsaw is you can run it with one hand and hold the material with the other. You don't have to clamp down the material. This makes it much handier than a even a full size portaband, going to the OP's point - you actually get more done with the little tools when they're up to the task.


I use the M12 Fuel Hackzall more than the bandsaw. 

I still own a 120V Super Sawzall for heavy duty cutting such as a large hole thru the side of a house for a exhaust fan. But I haven't used it in years.

The Hackzall is great for cutting PVC, cutting large holes in drywall or plaster walls and ceilings, trimming framing that needs to be cut in place, and various other tasks like that. I have the bandsaw, circular saw, and oscillating tool and use those often as well, but sometimes the Hackzall just works best.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The M12 tools are fine, but if you go that route, I strongly suggest an upgrade to the Fuel line. It's a somewhat significant increase in price for vastly better performance. 

That being said all my day to day tools are M18 with the exception of the Fuel impact. I do have a small assortment of M12 including the radio, Fuel drill, and stick light, but I rarely use them.

I have not touched a corded tool in a long time. I used my old Milwaukee right angle drill last year to do some plumbing, but that was about it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It's funny, every place i have worked at they have told me *I only need hand tools and a drill*. At the end of the day, life is just easier if you have a personal set of everything you need. It gets done faster and you never have to search for it. Not to mention i use it at home and on side work. I do have a serious tool problem though. I would rather have the tool and not need it than need the tool and not have it.


One thing that I look back at and HATE is how we used to use a drill for everything. 

Impact guns have really taken over and are definitely better at many things. Not only screwing, but even drilling. Since there is no counter-rotational torque with an impact, drilling with spade bits with self-feed tips like the daredevils is effortless.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> The M12 tools are fine, but if you go that route, I strongly suggest an upgrade to the Fuel line. It's a somewhat significant increase in price for vastly better performance.


That's a good point, the Fuel are the better buy in both M12 and M18, but especially important in the M12.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Everything I have is Fuel other than the bandsaw, don't think thats even an option. I bought a radio/drill combo but then realized the drill had a smaller chuck and couldn't take my irwin unibit. Also it had no hammerdrill setting for tapcons. Now i will only get brushless fuel stuff


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are the M12 Milwaukee Tools any good?:001_huh:

How is the battery life of the M12?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Are the M12 Milwaukee Tools any good?:001_huh:
> 
> How is the battery life of the M12?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


>


So you are telling me the M12are junk.

What do other people think of the M12 tools?


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Well they are definitely not junk. I can verify that. Very strong for 12 volts but they are not the m18 line.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> Thanks for all the advice. It's funny, every place i have worked at they have told me I only need hand tools and a drill. At the end of the day, life is just easier if you have a personal set of everything you need. It gets done faster and you never have to search for it. Not to mention i use it at home and on side work. I do have a serious tool problem though. I would rather have the tool and not need it than need the tool and not have it.


Same here. I drive a company owned van but every tool in it is mine. Even the big power tools.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Are the M12 Milwaukee Tools any good?:001_huh:
> 
> How is the battery life of the M12?


I've used my M12 battery to back feed a panel while doing a service upgrade. 
It has to be a 6.0 though. Otherwise the 30 amp dryer bogs down and lights flicker!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Same here. I drive a company owned van *but every tool in it is mine. Even the big power tools.*


That seems like you are going above and beyond.

YES, I have done that when working for companies that went above and beyond.

I do like using my own tools out of familiarity.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Got the 3/8" Fuel impact and love it. 

But damn I saw the M18 high torque 1/2" impact and may just have to buy it after I sell off some DeWalt impacts.


----------

